

Sophisticated but low-tech power grid attack baffles authorities - viggity
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-grid-attack-20140211,0,7627269.story#axzz2t20h4AYf

======
viggity
I've always wondered how vulnerable infrastructure is to physical attack.
Kinda scary what a group of people could do with coordinated attack on
multiple substations at the same time. A month to fix everything? Yikes!

I wonder how vulnerable a water tower would be to a similar attack. Obviously,
water towers are typically around more populated areas and I have to imagine
that they're made of some pretty thick gauge steel, but armor piercing ammo
isn't that hard to acquire.

